# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #82 *NEW*



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

President Trump (allegedly) said a few countries were sh*t holes and the media loses their minds. Hold my beer!

*Disclaimer* NSFW

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-12T23_40_52-08_00


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys and on point. If a little crude, Trump called it like he saw it. ( Not that I mind crude and direct ) I suspect a majority of the country sees it the same way. We have spent billions and billions of dollars over the decades in aid to these " Shit Hole Countries " and I bet no one can name more then one or two countries, if any, that have elevated their status became a cooperative, productive, member of the world community as a direct result. 

These third world snake pits in Africa and Muslim hell holes in the middle east have taken money from us for years and what have they become? They remain snake pits and hell holes. The people of those countries are no better off and the despots and religious fanatics that run them get richer and more powerful. 

As a description, these various countries being called a hole of one type or another is appropriate, for all these decades, we have certainly been throwing our money, time, and resources into a black hole with no appreciable return. I believe in helping those who will help themselves but you gatta meet me halfway. These " Shit Hole " countries aren't even getting up off the couch.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah...what he ^^^ said. 
Best show yet, imo, mostly cause I like cussin. And Trump.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm shocked, SHOCKED! You guys should stand in the corner and wash your mouths out with soap. Tsk, tsk, tsk.

Good show.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm shocked, SHOCKED! You guys should stand in the corner and wash your mouths out with soap. Tsk, tsk, tsk.
> 
> Good show.


Yeah, we're bad boys. We accept everyone's scorn.


----------

